# anyone on here pro fighters



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone on this site fight pro or ametuer I do fight pro I have a record of 23-1-2 My latest fight was a win against dylan walsh (36-1-14) Beat him tko round 2 how about you guys


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i fight pro

29 - 1 - 0


My latest fight was against andrei arlovski 14 - 6 - 0 where i won by Ko. Anyone else???


My record is better then yours btw. Id prolly kick the shit out of you in an UFC fight. Lets set it up!!! i fight for Affliction il ask them to put you on the main event against me. Whats your name that i could find out more info???


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> Does anyone on this site fight pro or ametuer I do fight pro I have a record of 23-1-2 My latest fight was a win against dylan walsh (36-1-14) Beat him tko round 2 how about you guys


somebody has 14 draws?????? wtf


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

this thread has an oddly familiar str8edge feel to it...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> somebody has 14 draws?????? wtf


He is :sarcastic12: you around* not off....


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I thought everyone on the internet was a pro fighter. 7 feet tall, 500 pounds and can beat up anyone.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> I thought everyone on the internet was a pro fighter. 7 feet tall, 500 pounds and can beat up anyone.


Well not everyone but i think my record speaks for itself.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Why don't you say that to my face! Back up back up! lol


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I am the Tank Abbott of the internet man. I have over 500 fights with no loses. All by straight up knockouts! I am a bad mofo...

I pwn you all!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Darkwraith said:


> I am the Tank Abbott of the internet man. I have over 500 fights with no loses. All by straight up knockouts! I am a bad mofo...
> 
> I pwn you all!


Shit
500 wins???? **** since you said it it must be true >_< just like my mma record. I dont wanna come across you at a bar.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> Does anyone on this site fight pro or ametuer I do fight pro I have a record of 23-1-2 My latest fight was a win against dylan walsh (36-1-14) Beat him tko round 2 how about you guys


Can you say your name so we can look it up? Is there some footage or fights of you on the web?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you mean this Dylan Walsh??...the actor!!!


----------



## wayne2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> Does anyone on this site fight pro or ametuer I do fight pro I have a record of 23-1-2 My latest fight was a win against dylan walsh (36-1-14) Beat him tko round 2 how about you guys


not suprised you beat up a guy in a wheelchair i no he is good a taking a knee bar but dylan walsh has no stand up what so ever come on, http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0909620/


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to fight pro. I started off fighting plumbers and cops and sh*t in church basements and in backyards until a chubby promoter scooped me up. 

I've learned a lot from my last loss, and can't wait to fight in Japan!

:thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Shit
> 500 wins???? **** since you said it it must be true >_< just like my mma record. I dont wanna come across you at a bar.


Just don't spill my beer. It might be bad for you son... :angry02:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

my record is 1-99 last I looked google me if you bastards dare. The names glass Joe bitches.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I once got in a street fight with this guy and we were punching each other, then next thing you know a van hits us at 50 mph, so here we are, both on a broken windshield, and get this, I am still punching the guy.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> I am the Tank Abbott of the internet man. I have over 500 fights with no loses. All by straight up knockouts! I am a bad mofo...
> 
> I pwn you all!


I only have one win... but it was me smacking down GSP in a back-alley. Yeah, that's right, fool. Sure, he says he head-kicked me into a 7-day coma, but what do you expect him to say after the beating I gave him?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I am beating King Kong in an arm wrestling match while I type this. My e-forearms are ******* huge!!!!!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like cake.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I fight pro, but I only do 2 vs 1 matches, it's unfair to my opponents otherwise. My last fight was against Anderson Silva and GSP, it wasn't televised since the Athletic commission doesn't sanction 2 vs 1 mma. So I armbarred GSP in the first 3 seconds, then ripped his arm off to beat Anderson into a coma with it... bitches gave me a DQ since it was illegal to use weapons. Incidentally, that's why my record is 0-300 .. all 300 DQ losses for using registered weapons in the cage, ma guns lefty and righty.

Back to my latest fight though, this is why GSP is so slippery nowadays, his arm is smooth plastic after the one I ripped off. If it wasn't for Rob Emerson coming to the rescue with a steel chair, things could've gotten real ugly.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Did you mean this Dylan Walsh??...the actor!!!


HAY
DONT HATE ON SEAN!!!!!!! HE IS A DAMN GOOD FIGHTER!! HE BEAT THE LIVING CRAP OUT OF CHRISTIAN IN SEASON 2 I THINK AND HE HAD A DRAW WITH HIM AT SEASON 5!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually ripped off my first opponents head in my first fight and after I got out of jail, I was never cleared to fight again. I am too big and powerful. I could have gone to Japan but I retired for the good of the human race.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yea? Well I am Anderson "The Spider" Silva!!! I ******* rock and will knock all your asses out!!!


...also I learned to speak english >_>


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

OK guys I have a confession to make, I am actually Phil Baroni the greatest fighter Ever. I will be champion one day because I am the best. All you other fighters can go get your shine box.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm Rob Emmerson


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm Rob Emmerson


If you know what is good for you, you would not being saying that where the great one can overhear... :eek03:


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I like cake.


i concur.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm Rob Emmerson


Imposter. :bye02:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Imposter. :bye02:


According to the Bible we were all created in Rob Emerson's image.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> Does anyone on this site fight pro or ametuer I do fight pro I have a record of 23-1-2 My latest fight was a win against dylan walsh (36-1-14) Beat him tko round 2 how about you guys


Prove it show some vids or even pics.

Theres only 1 guy on this site that I actually saw a vid from. I think it was kamkzi or somthing.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> According to the Bible we were all created in Rob Emerson's image.


Image, not skill or outright power.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

What I am trying to say we are all a little bit Rob Emerson.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Prove it show some vids or even pics.
> 
> Theres only 1 guy on this site that I actually saw a vid from. I think it was kamkzi or somthing.


You know you've seen my fights... I was a headliner until the organization folded due to my one and only loss...


:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> You know you've seen my fights... I was a headliner until the organization folded due to my one and only loss...
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


Oh i saw that one.... KIMBO SLICE!!! didnt know you were smart enough to use a comp :confused02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Prove it show some vids or even pics.
> 
> Theres only 1 guy on this site that I actually saw a vid from. I think it was kamkzi or somthing.


lol dude ok, you can't be seriously asking for proof, let's get with the program. There's no "Dylan Walsh" listed on Sherdog and they have practically every pro fighter with even 1 or 2 fights let alone 51, with 14 draws lol. The guy's clearly trolling.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> lol dude ok, you can't be seriously asking for proof, let's get with the program. There's no "Dylan Walsh" listed on Sherdog and they have practically every pro fighter with even 1 or 2 fights let alone 51, with 14 draws lol. The guy's clearly trolling.


:thumb02: exactly



And that is why we are having so much fun with this inane thread, UFCFAN18  So join us!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL yeah I knew he was full of shit that's why I asked. 

But ya I was the guy from TUF7 that was sent home because of there herpees on my neck, it's to bad I would have won the whole thing.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh i saw that one.... KIMBO SLICE!!! didnt know you were smart enough to use a comp :confused02:


One of the guys from the warehouse I work in Twitters for me. :thumb02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont fight professionally but I did tap Demian Maia in training. So I think I would do pretty good, we were just drilling a triangle choke but I could tell if it was live he would have had no answer for it.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> I dont fight professionally but I did tap Demian Maia in training. So I think I would do pretty good, we were just drilling a triangle choke but I could tell if it was live he would have had no answer for it.


A little professional advice: Ground games are overrated. All you need is a long beard to mask your chin.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

why dont any of u belive me if u go on google search thomas george mma record and I will be there ao **** u


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lol i google and I get this

http://georgie1789.proelite.com/

Another handwritten note by the same guy about his record and his last fight. Can't believe he went to all that trouble haha wtf


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, Just wow.

I don't know if I hate him or love him for that.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

That article proves he is the elite fighter he claims. I for one will buy the t-shirt.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have never said this but I am fedor Emelianenko...:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> lol i google and I get this
> 
> http://georgie1789.proelite.com/
> 
> Another handwritten note by the same guy about his record and his last fight. Can't believe he went to all that trouble haha wtf


http://bleacherreport.com/users/56100-thomas-george

same guy? Except here he claims he fought pre-UFC. And once was tapped, and then used the same move to tap another guy. WHOA HE IS A PRO!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The past tense of "win" is "won" not wan. I see that mistake a lot though, so I wauldn't worry about it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> The past tense of "win" is "won" not wan. I see that mistake a lot though, so I wauldn't worry about it.


Oh god that made one, ONE side of my mouth slightly raise up while releasing a chuckle through my nose.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

but he didn't mean to say it was a win. he meant to say he wan... he wan so far away...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> but he didn't mean to say it was a win. he meant to say he wan... he wan so far away...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Judoka said:


> I have never said this but I am fedor Emelianenko...:thumb02:


Thank you for finally admitting that you hang on every post that is made at MMAForum.com. We knew it was true but we are glad to see you admit that you are here reading what we say! :thumb03:


----------

